#ubuntu-scientists 2014-08-06
<kaus_93> Hello guys.
<kaus_93> I am very new to Ubuntu. May I introduce myself as a student of theoretical physics. I am trying to install sage and I cannot. A person from the ubuntu forums directed me here.
